# 1 Vizsla - 4 hunters - 13 pheasant



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*1 Vizsla - 4 hunters - 13 pheasant*

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/12/1-vizsla-4-hunters-13-pheasant.html

Went hunting today with Bailey. I met 3 friends who hunt but two had never hunted behind a trained pointing breed. I let them do the shooting as I handled Bailey. If we are going to be competitive in field trials this spring Bailey needs to be "flawless." 

Hope those of you interested in hunting learn with your Vizsla. I had NEVER hunted before 2009. Your regional Vizsla Club will help get you started.

Happy New Years. 2012 could be a very good year.

RBD


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: 1 Vizsla - 4 hunters - 13 pheasant*

Sounds like a great day afield. Guiding gives new appreciation for what Bailey does and allows you to completely focus on her. Hope hunting behind a pointing dog corrupted your friends for life


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: 1 Vizsla - 4 hunters - 13 pheasant*

Aimless1,



> Hope hunting behind a pointing dog corrupted your friends for life


I think we have corrupted at least one of them.

"Rod, 
Thank you so much for hunting with us today and bringing the experience of your special dog, Bailey! I had always been told those Vizslas could do some serious bird hunting and today I had the ultimate pleasure to see it in action! 

Your blog is great and was so cool that you posted our afternoon for me to share with my family. We all had a great time! To be honest, Bailey needs to take ALL the credit for the birds....all four of us put together, could NOT have found more than one bird in that little field today without him! 

Looking forward to another hunt with you and Bailey. Thanks Rod and have a great new year, Mike. "

Happy Hunting in 2012. May your BBQ be full.

RBD


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: 1 Vizsla - 4 hunters - 13 pheasant*

   ;D :-*


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: 1 Vizsla - 4 hunters - 13 pheasant*

Great post!! Love reading your blog!! I bet Bailey was tired!! You should be proud of Bailey!! Hope he got a big treat after that hunt!!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: 1 Vizsla - 4 hunters - 13 pheasant*

Great post, great pics, and boy am I jealous of the weather where you are. Hunting birds in T-shirts in late december, I am envious. 

I was out bowhunting for whitetail the other day, brought every sweater and piece of goretex I had, and still fronze my butt off. 

Happy New year.


----------

